
Flappy 2048 - mef
http://flappy2048.com/
======
octatone2
:/ The flappy number is bigger than the block/hole it's trying to merge with.
This annoys me more than it should.

------
BoppreH
Hey, I made one of these too!

Flappy Doge 2048 (Nyan Cat edition):
[http://rawgit.com/boppreh/flappy_doge_2048/master/flappy_dog...](http://rawgit.com/boppreh/flappy_doge_2048/master/flappy_doge_2048.html)

Github:
[https://github.com/boppreh/flappy_doge_2048](https://github.com/boppreh/flappy_doge_2048)

Arrow keys control the 2048 blocks and W+S control the Doge. It's not as
polished, but I had a fun time coding it.

------
userbinator
I really liked the moving columns, they added another layer of unexpected
difficulty. I lost at 23 (8388608). The fact that the moving column would
bring the flappy tile beyond the bounds of the playfield was a little
disconcerting.

One thing I've been wondering is whether all these 2048 clones are
subconsciously causing people to take notice of powers of 2 far more than they
would otherwise...

------
rcthompson
Haha, I have a super-wide monitor in a vertical configuration, which makes
this game literally impossible unless I shrink the vertical dimension of my
browser window.

~~~
nilkn
No wonder I was finding this so hard!

------
kjhughes
Love it! Beats Flappy48 by not requiring a plugin and by being named with a
proper power of 2 as all good games in the genre should. Nice work.

Edit: Sure, Threes may have launched the craze, but it too would have been
better based on pure doubling.

~~~
prezjordan
Threes created the genre and does not use powers of 2 :)

------
orik
I was expecting flappy48
([http://broxxar.itch.io/flappy48](http://broxxar.itch.io/flappy48)) but I'm
glad to see someone's combined the two games in another unique way.

~~~
roryhughes
It's also HTML5 instead of Unity which is great.

~~~
niix
I also feel like the physics are bit more forgiving.

------
namenotrequired
A little note on how to play would be nice. It took me a while to figure out
it's the spacebar you need.

~~~
piyush_soni
Or just clicks.

~~~
namenotrequired
...oh, well ha, I guess that seems obvious to try in retrospect. :)

------
roryhughes
I literally though I was going dizzy when the columns started moving.

------
mynameishere
I could see a "number munchers" style one for kids. "16/8" and you have to go
to 2. But flappy and 2048 are both getting pretty old.

------
room271
You have to applaud this app. The title alone has value.

~~~
nfoz
Except it was obvious, and there was at least another one of these that came
out weeks ago.

------
oneeyedpigeon
Easiest version of any of these games I've played so far (524288 on my second
go). Quite compelling, though.

~~~
kzrdude
Press ctrl and - to increase difficulty.

------
anonymousab
Neat. Would be nice if you could start playing after a failure by any
clicking/pressing space again.

------
Marcus316
262144 and I missed ... and I'm not going to try and beat that. Nifty.

------
ch4s3
If you turn this into an iOS app, I'll gladly give you my $0.99

------
audiodude
It had to be done....

------
sida
This is pretty cool. But seriously, this is way too hard

------
watwut
Pure masterpiece, our grandchildren will play this :))

------
njharman
most impressed at getting domain name first

------
grimmdude
Pro tip: make your browser extra short.

~~~
joeblau
Made it to short! Didn't even get past the first column.

------
relampago
21 high score. this is silly

------
pinkskip
Of course this had to be done _rolls eyes_

------
msutherl
You just won the Internet.

